
How computer vision is helping California's wildfire recovery efforts - djkust
http://xview2.org
======
djkust
Also includes a big, new, labeled(!), public dataset of high-resolution
satellite imagery, covering a variety of natural disasters around the globe.
Freely available for download.

\+ this article from NASA shares some additional context:
[https://science.nasa.gov/earth-science/applied-
sciences/maki...](https://science.nasa.gov/earth-science/applied-
sciences/making-space-for-earth/challenge-to-automatically-assess-damaged-
buildings-after-disaster)

So good to see tech and data resources being used to stimulate progress on
such a relevant and urgent problem.

I'm part of the xView2 team, happy to answer questions, technical or
otherwise...

